# Webhoster - Bitte Eure Meinung dazu...



## ..::SolariZ::.. (26. November 2001)

Hi Leuts,

wer kennt LEVANZO.de?

Für 9,99 DM im Monat!!!
-eigene Internet Domain (.de)
-50 MB Gesamt-Speicherplatz 
-24 Stunden FTP-Zugang 
-Datentransfer inklusive 
-inklusive Basis - CGI's 
-eigene CGI-Scripte 
-SSI - Server Side Includes 
-Programmierung von PHP4 möglich 
-eigene MySql-Datenbank 
-WAP-Unterstützung 
-kostenlosen Email-Support inklusive 
-und vieles mehr ... 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Anbieter gemacht?

Habe mir vor einen Webserver zu mieten, dabei ist mir Levanzo.de aufgefallen (durch die Leistung und den Preis) aber gibts da nicht evt. einen Hacken?


----------



## Dunsti (27. November 2001)

soweit ich weiß ist Pornex bei Levanzo. Der kann Dir sicher mehr dazu sagen, wie Zuverlässig der Hoster ist.
Mir ist bisher nix negatives bekannt. 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Migo (4. Dezember 2001)

*!*

Ich glaub für den Preis bekommst auch was bei:
http://www.webservershop.de

Ist länger her, das ich auf der Page war, aber die sind auch ziemlich billig und gut.


----------

